# New Acela out and about



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

In testing apparently....

https://www.businessinsider.com/amtrak-reveals-exterior-of-new-acela-trains-in-video-2020-1


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

The cars look nice. I think the loco is UGLY...looks like some sort of alien monster. They said the train would have 25% more seats...is that because of added cars or are they scrunching seats tighter like the airlines did?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

That thing is ugly, particularly the locomotive.
The cars look like overgrown talgo coaches.

The original Acela looked better (and I never cared for its looks, either).
I only "ran" the original Acela in the "simulator" in Wilmington.
The jobs were based out of NYC and Boston, and I worked in New Haven.
Wouldn't have wanted to be on those jobs, anyway.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I suspect but don't know that's in a test set up form. the paint jobs are simple, there's no splashy graphics. i have no problem with it myself. 

I've been poking around and in HO there only seems to be bachmann HO set for the current one. It's not that expensive and a quick look at it on a vid, suggests its nice enough.

Yet i don't understand why they only packaged it as RTR set with track and controller.

Leave that out and I bet you could shave $100 off the prices, maybe... Ok maybe not that much but I suspect you'd sell more.

I hope perhaps Bachmann or someone else offers this in a timely manner & perhaps also not as a RTR set.

(simulator?)

anyway i found the actual vid -- https://media.amtrak.com/media-images/new-acela-fleet-on-the-move/

And I will go on record as saying i like the droop nose! I do... i think it looks cool. I think the rear of engine should match the coaches in outline though. (there appears to be a little angular shape to the couches no reflected in the engine)


----------

